# 633 re-do



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the crusty 633 from the Royal Blue set.Dirty, and missing both door handles, but nothing broken...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Popped the chassis pins and look what I find???? Toothpicks, zillions of them...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Back to the scrub in the tub.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Back to the chassis.. Cleaned wheel sets, polished the trucks with a brass brush, oiled the couplers, and check wheel gauging.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

back home with it's brother and sister... And a graduation day shot...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I had one of these cars as a kid... One of my favorites..


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

What did you use for the scrub in the tub? Dish detergent?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

phmo - That's what I use, in fact a spray bottle of a little Dawn and water. Then use a soft toothbrush to scrub all the nooks and crannies, being careful over any graphics and decals. Then a rinse under running warm water. I place it on a towel and use a hairdryer to dry it thoroughly, being careful not to get too close where it might melt or burn something. Then if I'm really ambitious a very light coating of Pledge furniture polish to bring out the sheen. They really do look nice when cleaned up....nice job Flyernut!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> phmo - That's what I use, in fact a spray bottle of a little Dawn and water. Then use a soft toothbrush to scrub all the nooks and crannies, being careful over any graphics and decals. Then a rinse under running warm water. I place it on a towel and use a hairdryer to dry it thoroughly, being careful not to get too close where it might melt or burn something. Then if I'm really ambitious a very light coating of Pledge furniture polish to bring out the sheen. They really do look nice when cleaned up....nice job Flyernut!!


Exactly correct...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice and now you have a years supply of toothpicks.
You think someone put them in for a load or weight? Though not much weight to them.

Where did you find the handles? They sell them?

Looks like a new cars.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Nice and now you have a years supply of toothpicks.
> You think someone put them in for a load or weight? Though not much weight to them.
> 
> Where did you find the handles? They sell them?
> ...


Portlines baby.. Doug has the stuff dreams are made of....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

I use Dawn also. Thought you may have found something different and better. Always looking for new ideas.

Thanks,

PHM


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I use SUN (with Sunsational Scents  ) dishwashing liquid for everything from my wife's figurines to antique radio parts to trains. It works great.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

Your giving away all your secrets and I'm writing everything down, LOL. The transformation is incredible.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mario760 said:


> Your giving away all your secrets and I'm writing everything down, LOL. The transformation is incredible.


These are "secrets" that the old-timers already know,lol.. Did you ever go to a train show, and see these cars and engines shining??? That's what they use to help sell their stuff....


----------

